# Modem wired computers and thunderstorms



## debodun (May 15, 2020)

When I hear a rumble of thunder, I shut off my desktop, unplug it form the electric outlet and also unplug the modem. Somebody told me that a close strike of lightning can fry electronics even if that aren't connected to an electric source. True or not?


----------



## JaniceM (May 15, 2020)

debodun said:


> When I hear a rumble of thunder, I shut off my desktop, unplug it form the electric outlet and also unplug the modem. Somebody told me that a close strike of lightning can fry electronics even if that aren't connected to an electric source. True or not?



Someone other than me bringing this up-  thank you!  
I unplug everything (except refrigerator) at the first sign of a thunderstorm.  Although my computer components are all plugged into a power bar, I won't take any unnecessary chances.


----------



## MeAgain (May 15, 2020)

We unplug most appliances during storms.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 15, 2020)

When I was a kid living in the country those things were fairly common but I haven't seen or heard much about them in recent years.

These days I live in a densely populated area and I believe that the lightning would be drawn to taller buildings and trees in the area around me.

I use a surge protector power strip on my computer/printer/modem mainly because I don't have enough outlets but hopefully if a strike did happen the breaker in the power strip would do its job and shut down.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 15, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> When I was a kid living in the country those things were fairly common but I haven't seen or heard much about them in recent years.
> 
> These days I live in a densely populated area and I believe that the lightning would be drawn to taller buildings and trees in the area around me.
> 
> I use a surge protector power strip on my computer/printer/modem mainly because I don't have enough outlets but hopefully if a strike did happen the breaker in the power strip would do its job and shut down.


You are wise.  I didn't expect the thunderclap and lightning that caused my power outage last night.  It sent my battery-backup, surge-protecting power strip haywire.  I unplugged the laptop, but had to listen to the battery-backup beep and flash red and yellow lights at me for a good hour more. 

Lightning struck near my parents house and totalled everything that was plugged in at the time...  TV, stove, frig, etc.  So, evidently, it can happen  /-;


----------



## Liberty (May 15, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> When I was a kid living in the country those things were fairly common but I haven't seen or heard much about them in recent years.
> 
> These days I live in a densely populated area and I believe that the lightning would be drawn to taller buildings and trees in the area around me.
> 
> I use a surge protector power strip on my computer/printer/modem mainly because I don't have enough outlets but hopefully if a strike did happen the breaker in the power strip would do its job and shut down.


We took a hit last spring - it struck a big tree close to the house, bounced off and hit the A/C.  Everything in the house was ok except an upstairs tv that didn't have a surge protector on it.  Had dish come out, replace the box and we got new surge protectors for the big screen tv and the bedroom one that got fried.  They said the older surge protectors that show a "green light" all the time are basically useless as they don't have the right equipment to show when they need replaced.

The phones (porta phone land line type) got smoked, but I told AT& T guy '"this old phone here from the 80's will be fine"...he looked at me like I was nuts.  Just then it rang - guess what - it was a scammer trying to get our SS #s.  They can always find you huh, even when lightening strikes the lines.  We keep that phone in case of power outages - its a landline one that works.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 15, 2020)

Yup, unplug


----------



## Judycat (May 15, 2020)

Yes I lost my modem once because of a thunderstorm.


----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2020)

Like Aunt Bea, I use a surge protector power bar for my computer, as does hubby.


----------



## Devi (May 15, 2020)

For the computer, surge protector plugged into a battery backup (UPS) plugged into the computer.


----------



## Judycat (May 15, 2020)

Computer was plugged into a surge protector but the phone line is plugged into the wall jack. It didn't kill the phone but fried the internal modem I was using.


----------



## Don M. (May 15, 2020)

If you want to protect your electronic devices, it's almost mandatory to have them plugged into a good Surge Protector.  Even though our Fiber optics supplier gave us a suppressor with battery backup for the Internet and phone, I plugged that into a protector I got from my old company, when I retired....it is rated at 175,000 Joules....far more than what most stores sell.  I have a 2nd one that we use for the TV/DVD, etc., and after hundreds of thunderstorms and many close hits from lightning, over the years, nothing has been damaged.


----------



## Mike (May 15, 2020)

My brother lost his TV around 25 years ago when
lightning struch the antenna on the roof.

Mike.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 15, 2020)

I'm sure it's a possibility that a lightning strike could fry my laptop but in my situation, I have much more to fear from spilling my morning coffee into it.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 15, 2020)

I don't unplug anything during a storm.  We have a few surge protectors but I'm sure they are more like placebos.  I do turn off the central air conditioner if the power starts to go off/on, though.


----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2020)

Your house would need go take a direct hit to have your electronics "Fry".

What usually hurts the electronics is NOT the lightening, it's the return of power that had been lost. Return of electical power comes forth as a big SURGE of power and this is what hurts your equipment.

A Surge Protector lessens the surge, so it comes in more gently and safely. You're alway better off unplugging, IMO.


----------



## AprilSun (May 16, 2020)

I had lightning to run in and burn a surge protector out one time that my computer, etc. was plugged into. My computer, etc. wasn't harmed but that was enough for me to just start unplugging them at night when I am through with them. This way, I don't have to get up in the middle of the night and unplug them if a storm comes up. I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 16, 2020)

Living in Houston during the Spring season one would have to sit by the socket if unplugging was the answer. Last night I heard thunder that must have lasted for 20 seconds. Don't buy a cheap surge protector they are useless.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 19, 2020)

I don't unplug anything, cover the mirrors (as some people used to do) or hide under the bed.  However, I have had to replace the faulty master phone / modem socket.  Apparently this can happen when there is lightning in the area. Fortunately this is rare here.


----------



## Pecos (May 19, 2020)

Lets see, in the 25 years that we have lived here we have lost:

- 15 pine trees
- Our main air conditioner control unit (we upgraded the surge protector after that one)
- Our lawn sprinkler system control box (twice) and two remote switches 
- Our incoming wire phone lines got fried once.
- Our incoming TV cable signal splitter has been fried once at the point of entry to our crawl space.

Good surge protectors seem to have kept our computers, TV, kitchen appliances, and entertainment systems safe.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

for $20 i got a surge protector off amazon several yrs ago and it's kept me from losing fridges ever since.

i have one for the laptop as well.

everything else is unplugged.

around here the power surges are more frequent than the lightening is. i got tired of replacing stuff.


----------



## 911 (Jul 8, 2020)

I have a $200 surge protector that guarantees protection. If it fails to protect any of my devices, it will pay up to $500,000 replacement costs. I don’t have anything near that amount, but I do have a few computers, printers, 1 server and phone plugged into it. I never turn off my desktop computer or printers. My one printer also collects faxes that I receive.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 8, 2020)

I should, but I don't.

Lightening can hit your house frying you electronics but it's not too often.

The surge is worse. I have only one for the modem.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 8, 2020)

Yikes I say this as our sky is darkening and flash flood warnings are out for the northern part of CT.


----------



## debodun (Jul 8, 2020)

There once was a lightning strike about a mile away and it took out my computer's power supply.


----------

